# Birke nos ha obsequiado ya 1000 perlas



## swift

Y me dan ganas de decir... ¡apenas mil! Es que llevas tiempo entre nosotros, Birke, pero se ve que lo tuyo es ir dejando, discretamente y sin mucho aspaviento, testimonios de tu paso por el foro. ¡Qué alegría cuando intervienes para dar la nota regional y depositar tu cuota de sentido común y claridad! 

Muchas gracias, Birke, por lo que aportas a los foros. ¡Por miles de miles más!

Un abrazo,


swift


----------



## Cintia&Martine

¡¿Mil nada más?! Pero que valen su peso en oro.

Hay que ponerse las pilas, Birke, y ofrecernos más de tu sabiduría y buen talante y gran talento. 

Un beso.
Martine


----------



## osa_menor

Hallo Birke, 
schön, dass ich meine Gratulation auf Deutsch schreiben kann. Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu 1000 Beiträgen, von denen jeder einzelne jemandem geholfen hat, Eure schöne Sprache besser zu verstehen. Ich freue mich jedes mal, wenn in einer meiner Anfragen eine Antwort von Dir dabei ist, weil Du so gut erklären kannst. 
Ich bin gespannt auf die nächsten 1000.

Un abrazo, 
Ursula


----------



## Peterdg

¡Muchas felicidades por tus 1000 aportes! (¡y que sigan muchos más!)

Un abrazo,

Peter


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Compañera, me gustan mucho tus aportes sobre el español de Murcia (y también los que son de índole más general). 

Felicidades por esos mil posts.

Un saludo grande.


----------



## ukimix

De todos modos, si me fijo en el tamaño del aporte, me parecen 10000. Muchas gracias por tus comentarios siempre muy acertados y sensatos. 

¡Un abrazo grande!


----------



## Julvenzor

Ya van casi 6 años con nosotros. ¡Enhorabuena, Birke! Los mejores perfumes se echan gota a gota. 

Un saludo amistoso.


----------



## swift

Y a todo esto, ¿vamos a seguir a secas?  Yo digo que brindemos. ¿Quién le entra a la cocinada, para agasajar a Birke?


----------



## ukimix

¡Salud! Puede ser un ajiaco; a ver si la sorprendemos.


----------



## Jonno

Felicidades Birke, y que cumplas muchos más


----------



## swift

Que ya ha vuelto al barrio. A ver si animamos un poco la fiesta.


----------



## Namarne

Bueno, ya deben de ser más de 1.000, pero igualmente me sumo a las felicitaciones. Una gran forera y compañera. 
Muchas gracias y enhorabuena.


----------



## swift

Namarne said:


> Una gran for*era* y compañ*era*


... y poco fiest*era*.


----------



## Namarne

Esp*era*, esp*era*...


----------



## swift

Namarne said:


> Esp*era*, esp*era*...


Esp*era*ré, como babosa en salmu*era*.


----------



## Birke

¡Ay, ay! ¡Que no tenía ni idea de haber llegado a los mil mensajes ni, menos, de que hubiera este hilo celebrándolos! ¡Gracias mil al alma caritativa que me ha avisado!

Os agradezco muchísimo vuestras palabras, al leerlas me sonrojo un poco y me alegro mucho 

Lamento tener ahora tan poquito tiempo para visitar el foro,  así no sólo se me pasan las efemérides sino los hilos siempre tan interesantes y donde he aprendido tanto.

¡Un abrazo bien gordote para todos!


----------



## duvija

Bueno, otro saludo cordial !!!!


----------

